# Pineapple Cake ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Oct 11, 2021)

I have got to tell you this one brings back memories.  Mom could do anything, but the chocolate cookie sheet cake was what the crowds always asked for, so of course it was the families least favorite due to the volumn of them made.  At home though, it was this pineapple cake. Maybe because it was easy? Maybe because it was so damn moist? Could be because the pineapple flovor was so pronounced, or maybe because pineapple was Pop's favorite ever since he first had them at Pearl during WWII for the first time.  

Its a pudding cake so its ever so moist, plus the topping adds to that also. It makes a standard 9x13 casserole cake, but also stacks up real nice as a three layer as you'll see. 

My only deviation for the recipe, I add about 3 tbsp. of flour to the cake because they don't make 18 oz cake mixes anymore AND I like french vanilla pudding mix better than just plain vanilla. 

So here is the cake, using 3 @ 8" cake pans.














Sorry about the pictures camera is old and my old eye get blury. LOL I don't know what I am going to do when I get old as Bear......

Incase you'd like to try it, (again its really easy peasy), Below is the recipe. The only way you'll understand how good it is, is to try try it for yourself. Oh you can trim it with marishino cherries but it only slows you down from getting to another bite! LOL

Hope you try it, hope you like it. 

So moist, so much pineapple flavor

*Ingredients:*

1 (18-ounce) packagepineapple cake mix1 packageJello instant vanilla pudding (or Pineapple)3/4 cupcrisco oil4eggs2egg yolk1 (10-ounce) bottleginger ale1 1/2 cupsgranluated sugar3 tablespoonscornstarch1 stickbutter1 (20-ounce) canundrained crushed pineapple3 8 inchescake pans
*Directions:*


Add cakemix, pudding mix, oil, 4 whole eggs, and 7-Up, mix med. for 2 mins.
(Over)





Pour into floured cake pans, bake at 350 degrees for 25 to 30 mins.
Combine sugar, cornstarch, 2 yolks, butter, and pineapple in sauce pan.
Cook over med. until thick. Cool.
Spread between layers and on top and sides cake. I generally only add the topping between the layers on this cake. Its about good not trying to make Betty Crockers webpage.


The reason for the strange hole in the directions below "over", is my cookbook is printable to index cards also! You can only get so much on one side of a 3 x 5 card. You think that doesn't cause a lot of thought upon entry... LOL !  I don't worry about that anymore.


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 11, 2021)

My gosh, that's a lot of cake!
One of our favorites is Pineapple upside down cake in a C.I. pan.
I think I'll try this out using just one layer.  It's just two of us LOL!
Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 11, 2021)

Great looking cake. Just needs a cold glass of milk to go with it.  
Jim


----------



## foamheart (Oct 11, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> My gosh, that's a lot of cake!
> One of our favorites is Pineapple upside down cake in a C.I. pan.
> I think I'll try this out using just one layer.  It's just two of us LOL!
> Thanks for the recipe!



It'll make a beliver out of ya.
I may have mistaken on the pan size, its the size all the little old church ladies use at a covered dish supper. I believe it maybe a 13 x 10? You know the one with the plastic cover with the freezer tape on it with the owners name? <chuckles>

<whispers>  you realize its the same amount of cake in whichever pan you use....  besides, invite the neighbors over for a cup of coffee and a piece a cake and talk like we all used to do before electronics.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 11, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Great looking cake. Just needs a cold glass of milk to go with it.
> Jim



Thank you
 FYI that piece missing in the picture was accompanied by a tall glass of milk. For some reason milk does seem as cold as it used to so I added a couple of ice cubes. I know, but they were not there long enough to water down the milk and it was soooooo much better!!


----------



## mr_whipple (Oct 11, 2021)

Holy cow that looks delicious.  I love me some pineapple anything.  Strong work!!!!


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 11, 2021)

foamheart said:


> I have got to tell you this one brings back memories.  Mom could do anything, but the chocolate cookie sheet cake was what the crowds always asked for, so of course it was the families least favorite due to the volumn of them made.  At home though, it was this pineapple cake. Maybe because it was easy? Maybe because it was so damn moist? Could be because the pineapple flovor was so pronounced, or maybe because pineapple was Pop's favorite ever since he first had them at Pearl during WWII for the first time.
> 
> Its a pudding cake so its ever so moist, plus the topping adds to that also. It makes a standard 9x13 casserole cake, but also stacks up real nice as a three layer as you'll see.
> 
> ...


I can certainly understand why your eye was blurry  ......I'm getting dizzy myself lol !
WOW that looks great and reminds me of my mother's baking!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 11, 2021)

I'll sure try this one, Kev.  Might take some time to find a pineapple cake mix--I've never seen one--but I'll be looking, 'cause I really like pineapple anything.
Gary


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 11, 2021)

Man that just looks luscious!!!!! Are to not lick the phone for a taste lol.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 11, 2021)

mr_whipple said:


> Holy cow that looks delicious.  I love me some pineapple anything.  Strong work!!!!



Thank you
This has the best pineapple taste of any cake or pie I ever had. You'll have to try and make one, they are not hard.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 11, 2021)

912smoker said:


> I can certainly understand why your eye was blurry  ......I'm getting dizzy myself lol !
> WOW that looks great and reminds me of my mother's baking!



Thanks !
Seriously now, its soo easy to make its ridicious. Try it you may decide you like it.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 11, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> I'll sure try this one, Kev.  Might take some time to find a pineapple cake mix--I've never seen one--but I'll be looking, 'cause I really like pineapple anything.
> Gary



Gary if no pineapple cake mix is available (bet there is though) use a yellow cake mix and just add a teaspoon of pineapple extract to  the cake mix.


----------



## tropics (Oct 11, 2021)

Kevin every thing looked great but , when you said the missing part was  consumed with M**k it really needs a long neck 
Richie


----------



## foamheart (Oct 11, 2021)

tropics said:


> Kevin every thing looked great but , when you said the missing part was  consumed with M**k it really needs a long neck
> Richie



I know  Richie but sometimes ya just gotta bite the bullet and wait till ya finish your waffles then have a cold beer.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 11, 2021)

That cake looks great! Mom made a similar cake that had a Cream Cheese/Vanilla Pudding layer under the pineapple. Your's sounds easier. Our Walmart has the cake mix but the French Vanilla Pudding is 3.4oz, Reg Vanilla is 5.1oz. Any issue there?...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2021)

Wow!!
That looks Fantastic, Foamy!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 12, 2021)

I’m not a big fan of pinapple cake, but I have to say I would have to try a slice of yours!
It looks delicious!
Al


----------



## foamheart (Oct 13, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> That cake looks great! Mom made a similar cake that had a Cream Cheese/Vanilla Pudding layer under the pineapple. Your's sounds easier. Our Walmart has the cake mix but the French Vanilla Pudding is 3.4oz, Reg Vanilla is 5.1oz. Any issue there?...JJ



Thank you sir,  I use Jello French Vanilla , the cake is unbelieveably moist!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 13, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Wow!!
> That looks Fantastic, Foamy!!
> Nice Job!!
> Like.
> ...




Thanks Bear
Ask your bride to try one for you, I mean its not razzberry fluff but its right up there  on the same shelf.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 13, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> I’m not a big fan of pinapple cake, but I have to say I would have to try a slice of yours!
> It looks delicious!
> Al



Thank you. Ya know I was the same way till in the service,  we got real fresh pineapple.  It makes a huge difrence !


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2021)

foamheart said:


> Thanks Bear
> Ask your bride to try one for you, I mean its not razzberry fluff but its right up there  on the same shelf.




I did my part---I printed it out & gave it to her!!!

Bear


----------



## 1MoreFord (Oct 14, 2021)

Mom used to make a cake similar to this.  She would take jello and add to the pineapple.  I liked lime jello especially for the tart taste it added to the sweet taste of the pineapple.  Also you can do this cake as a poke cake where you take a round spoon handle and randomly poke holes about half way thru the cake layer so the liquid from the fruit soaks in better.


----------

